# Mikrofon für Teamspeak, CSGO und Aufnahme gesucht.



## DeathscytheXXXG (3. März 2017)

*Mikrofon für Teamspeak, CSGO und Aufnahme gesucht.*

Yo!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Mikrofon, welches mein Superlux HD 668b ergänzen soll. 

Als Budget würde ich ~50€ ansetzen, da ich auch möchte, dass mich meine kollegen verstehen. 
Bisher hatte ich das Zalman mic-1 (das Ansteckteil), jedoch finde ich die Qualität einfach grausam. 

Ich hatte mir bisher das Samson Go Mic Clip-On (Samson Go Mic Clip-On USB Mikrofon f1/4r Laptop Computer: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente)

und das 

Samson Meteor (Samson Meteor Mic USB Studio/Podcast Mikrofon silber: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente) angeschaut. 

Hier nun die obligatorische Fragestellung: 

Sind die 16€ aufpreis beim Meteor gerechtfertigt (in meinem Fall)
Ich sitze gut 30-50cm von meinem Monitor entfernt und würde gerne das Mikro daneben stellen; welches ist bei dieser distanz besser geeignet?

Weitere Vorschläge sind natürlich willkommen

Gruß


----------



## xformi (3. März 2017)

*AW: Mikrofon für Teamspeak, CSGO und Aufnahme gesucht.*

30-50cm ist schon recht weit weg,
da würde ich zusätzlich zu einem Mikrofonarm greifen, um das Mikrofon seitlich neben oder direkt vor dir zu positionieren.
(Beide Mikrofone verfügen über ein entsprechendes Gewinde.)

Alternative zu den von dir genannten Mikros:
Neewer NW-700 Set (Mic, Scisssor Arm, Shock Mount, Pop Filter) + Neewer 48V Netzteil + USB Soundkarte ~66€


----------



## Laudian (3. März 2017)

*AW: Mikrofon für Teamspeak, CSGO und Aufnahme gesucht.*

Ich kann das Antlion ModMic sehr empfehlen, wenn es doch wieder an den Kopfhörer angebaut werden darf.
Antlion – Antlion Audio


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mikrofon für Teamspeak, CSGO und Aufnahme gesucht.*



Laudian schrieb:


> Ich kann das Antlion ModMic sehr empfehlen, wenn es doch wieder an den Kopfhörer angebaut werden darf.
> Antlion – Antlion Audio



Ich find die Rezensionen auf Amazon eher Abschreckend bei 60€ 

Amazon.de:Kundenrezensionen: AntLion Audio ModMic V4 Mikrofon, abnehmbar, inkl. Mute-Button


----------



## Laudian (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mikrofon für Teamspeak, CSGO und Aufnahme gesucht.*

Nun, bei Amazon gibt es einfach keine vernünftigen Bewertungen. Entweder ist das gekaufte Megageil oder reiner Schrott, dazwischen gibt es nichts. und die Tester kennen sich auch nicht gerade aus...

Wenn du möchtest, kannst du einmal zu mir ins Teamspeak kommen (Adresse per PM) und dir den Klang selbst anhören 

Bei mir funktioniert das Mikro auf jeden Fall einwandfrei, die Soundquali ist auch super.
Durch die magnetische Befestigung kann man das Mikro auch einfach wegklappen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mikrofon für Teamspeak, CSGO und Aufnahme gesucht.*

Der Preis fürs ModMic ist so gesehen schon rechr happig. Die Voice-Quali ist an den meisten Boards aufgrund der miserablen Mikrofon-Eingänge leider recht bescheiden. Eine zusätzliche USB-Karte wäre daher unbedingt zu empfehlen. Außerdem stört mich persönlich der etwas zu schwache Magnet in Kombination mit dem starren, oberen Kabelstrang. Findes es inzwischen generell eigentlich schon sehr nervig, ein zweites Kabel am DT990 rumbaumeln zu haben. Ist irgendwo aber auch eine Frage des Geschmacks bzw. der Gewöhnung.
Mal ganz von diesen Dingen angesehen fehlt es dem ModMic allerdings auch an unmittelbarer Konkurrenz. Das gute Noise Cancelling (uni-direktional) und die Befestigungsmöglichkeit direkt am KH sind schon Alleinstellungsmerkmale, die derzeit kein anderer Hersteller bietet.

Mit Tisch-Mikrofonen habe ich mich auch schon versucht. Haben meist zwar die bessere Audioquali, nehmen im Gegenzug jedoch auch mehr Umgebungsgeräusche auf.


----------



## Laudian (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mikrofon für Teamspeak, CSGO und Aufnahme gesucht.*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Die Voice-Quali ist an den meisten Boards aufgrund der miserablen Mikrofon-Eingänge leider recht bescheiden.



Ein schlechtes Mainboard ist kaum ein Fehler des Mikrofons. Das Mikrofon selbst hat eine sehr gute Soundquali. Und solange man ein vernünftig abgeschirmtes Mainboard hat, ist eine zusätzliche Soundkarte auch unnötig.



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Findes es inzwischen generell eigentlich schon sehr nervig, ein zweites Kabel am DT990 rumbaumeln zu haben. Ist irgendwo aber auch eine Frage des Geschmacks bzw. der Gewöhnung.



Ja, das stimmt. Mich hats am Anfang auch gestört, man gewöhnt sich aber schnell dran (ich zumindest^^). Man muss sich eben antrainieren, den Kopfhörer nicht immer gleich herum zu drehen...



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Außerdem stört mich persönlich der etwas zu schwache Magnet in Kombination mit dem starren, oberen Kabelstrang.



Gut, da musste man wohl einen Kompromiss eingehen. Wenn der Stuhl mal wieder auf dem Kabel steht ist es mir schon lieber, wenn das Mikrofon auf den Boden fällt als wenn das Kabel reißt^^

Ich habe davor eine Menge Standmikrofone durchprobiert, weil ich auch kein 2. Kabel am Kopfhörer haben wollte, aber meine Mitspieler haben sich immer wieder darüber beschwert, dass man jedes Hintergrundgeräusch und jeden Tastaturanschlag (selbst als ich noch keine Mecha hatte) mithört. Die Auswahl an vernünftigen Unidirektionalen Mikrofonen ist in dem Preisbereich einfach sehr sehr gering.


----------



## Maqama (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mikrofon für Teamspeak, CSGO und Aufnahme gesucht.*

Sofern du keine teure Soundkarte hast, würde ich das Samson GO Mic nehmen.

Habe es selber und bin für den Teamspeak sehr zufrieden damit.

Habe von der Quali her eine der besten Stimmen auf dem TS, obwohl da einige Leute sehr teure Headsets verwenden.
Das Micro steht dabei hinter meiner Tastatur auf dem Schreibtisch.
Mit den richtigen Einstellungen im TS und wenn man nicht auf der Tastatur rumhämmert, werden auch keine Störgeräusche aufgenommen.

Die schwarze Variante müsste identisch sein:

Samson Go Mic USB Black

Für 33€ bei Thomann wirklich Top.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mikrofon für Teamspeak, CSGO und Aufnahme gesucht.*



Laudian schrieb:


> Ein schlechtes Mainboard ist kaum ein Fehler des Mikrofons. Das Mikrofon selbst hat eine sehr gute Soundquali. Und solange man ein vernünftig abgeschirmtes Mainboard hat, ist eine zusätzliche Soundkarte auch unnötig.
> 
> Ja, das stimmt. Mich hats am Anfang auch gestört, man gewöhnt sich aber schnell dran (ich zumindest^^). Man muss sich eben antrainieren, den Kopfhörer nicht immer gleich herum zu drehen...
> 
> ...


Wenn man die Summe der Bewertungen / Rückmeldungen in diversen Portalen / Foren überfliegt, scheint das ModMic deutlich anfälliger zu sein, als andere Mikrofone. Oder die Erwartungen sind in dieser Preisklasse einfach höher, weshalb die schlechten Ergebnisse vielen Nutzern sauer aufstoßen. Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass das ModMic mit vielen Onboard-Controllern Probleme hat. Persönlich setze ich sogar einen kleinen Mixer ein, um dem schlechten Sound meines MSI Z170M zu entgehen. Über Onboard muss ich schon die +30dB reinhauen, um auf ein annehmbares Lautstärkeniveau zu kommen. Der Sound ist aber allein im Ausgangszustand schon  ziemlich verzerrt und dumpf. Hinzu kommt das mindestens doppelt so laute Grundrauschen. Gibt zu deratigen Problemen dutzende Videos auf YouTube.
Klar, die 7-8 Euro sind für eine kleine USB-Sound auch nicht die Welt. In der Preisklässe hätte Antlion aber ruhig einen passenden Adapter beilegen können (den sie nur gegen Aufpreis separat anbieten!).

Die Sache mit dem Kabel ist bei mir eine ganz persönliche Leidensgeschichte, da ich mit einem DT990 mit Spiralkabel angefangen habe und das Kabel des ModMics dann realtiv schnell in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde. Im Endeffekt hat es sich selbst nach dem Austausch gegen ein komplett neues, glattes Kabel seitens des DT990 immer wieder verdrillt. Hätte es vorher einfach nicht mit dem Spiralkabel kombinieren dürfen...
Da sich KH- und Mikrofonkabel seit einiger Zeit immer wieder zu einem undefinierbaren Kabelstrang zusammenziehen und mir damit den letzten Nerv rauben, werde ich demnächst sowieso eine ganz andere Lösung vorsehen. Werde nämlich die komplette Zuleitung abknipsen und in das Kopfhörerkabel integrieren, sodass ich nur noch ein einziges Kabel habe (quasi wie bei einem Headset). Das ModMic werde ich dann einfach unmittelbar mit einem  3,5mm Klinkenstecker verlöten und in eine Buchse am Gehäuse meines DT990 stecken. Also eigentlich wie bei jeglichen Headsets mit austauschbarem Ansteck-Mikro.
Den Kabelsalat will ich mir auf jeden Fall nicht mehr geben.

Vor dem ModMic hatte ich übrigens ein AT2020 USB, das vergleichsweise natürlich sehr empfindlich war und durch die ungünstige Platzierung am Schreibtische auch sämtliche Anschläge der Mecha mit übertragen hat.
Fand es selbst auch immer blöd, dass bei jedem Anschlag unten im Tray ein Lämpchen aufleuchtete. Den Bekannten zu Liebe nehme ich da ein Ansteckmikro  inkauf.


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (5. März 2017)

*AW: Mikrofon für Teamspeak, CSGO und Aufnahme gesucht.*

Nunja, ich habe mich nun für das Go Mic nach gefühlt 10 geguckten reviews entschieden. Ein Standmikrofon steht mir einfach zu sehr im weg rum und das Go Mic kann ich gefühlt überall hinstellen. 

Was für gescheite Soundkarten bis 30€ gibts denn so?


----------



## Maqama (6. März 2017)

*AW: Mikrofon für Teamspeak, CSGO und Aufnahme gesucht.*

Wozu genau brauchst du die Soundkarte?

Dein Headset läuft doch auch locker am OnBoard und das Go Mic läuft über USB, dem ist die Soundkarte komplett egal.


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (7. März 2017)

*AW: Mikrofon für Teamspeak, CSGO und Aufnahme gesucht.*

Das Go Mic hat sich als eher nutzlos herausgestellt. Meine Kollegen haben gemeint, dass ich mich mit dem Go Mic nicht besser als mit dem Zalman anhöre; die Quali sei nicht die beste.
Ein Mikro das bei mir auf dem Tisch rumsteht ist daher eher ungelegen. 
Ich hab jetzt die Rücksendung beantragt; hat jemand weitere vorschläge?
Ists ratsam das ModMic 4 zu kaufen, wenn ich ne onboard soundkarte hab?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (7. März 2017)

*AW: Mikrofon für Teamspeak, CSGO und Aufnahme gesucht.*

Ob die Quali gut oder schlecht ist, hat nichts damit zu tun, dass es sich um ein Tisch-Mikrofon handelt. Bei dem Budget darfst du einfach keine sonderlich hohen Ansprüche stellen.

Wenn du die Aufnahmequalität merklich steigern möchtest, dann schau dich bei Kleinanzeigen nach einem gebrauchten USB-"Studiomikrofon" um.  Da sind normalerweise viele günstige Einsteiger-Sets von bspw. Newcomer-Streamern  im Umlauf, die aufrüsten (oder abrüsten ^^) wollen. Da käme dann z.B. ein Audio Technica oder t.bone infrage. Die Rodes werden dir wohl zu teuer sein...

Hier mal ein Beispiel:
audio-technica AT2020USB+ in Baden-Wurttemberg - Karlsruhe | Weitere Audio & Hifi Komponenten gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
Damit bist du rein qualitativ weit besser beraten.

Das ModMic ist, gerade mit Blick auf den Preis,  in meinen Augen eher eine Lösung für den Komfort als für die Audioqualität.
Die Möglichkeit der Montage direkt am Kopfhörer sowie das gute Noise Cancelling sind wie gesagt Alleinstellungsmerkmale. Andererseits ist das Mikrofon aber eigentlich eher durchschnittlich, für die gebotene Qualität nicht gerade ein Schnapper. Zumal man hier u.U. auch noch den Aufpreis für eine kleine USB-Soundkarte hinzuziehen muss. Hängt natürlich davob ab, was dein Onboard hergibt...


----------



## Laudian (7. März 2017)

*AW: Mikrofon für Teamspeak, CSGO und Aufnahme gesucht.*



DeathscytheXXXG schrieb:


> Ists ratsam das ModMic 4 zu kaufen, wenn ich ne onboard soundkarte hab?



Das hängt ganz von der Soundkarte ab. Mein ModMic funktioniert einwandfrei mit Onboardsound (habe ein MSI z77 mPower). Solange man sich beim Mainboardkauf keinen Ramsch andrehen lassen hat, sollte es da auch keine Probleme geben.

Ich kann dir wie gesagt noch einmal anbieten, dass du dir das ModMic bei mir im TS einmal selbst anhörst


----------



## DerKabelbinder (7. März 2017)

*AW: Mikrofon für Teamspeak, CSGO und Aufnahme gesucht.*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tZoadEVQlFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal als Orientierung


----------



## Maqama (7. März 2017)

*AW: Mikrofon für Teamspeak, CSGO und Aufnahme gesucht.*



DeathscytheXXXG schrieb:


> Das Go Mic hat sich als eher nutzlos herausgestellt. Meine Kollegen haben gemeint, dass ich mich mit dem Go Mic nicht besser als mit dem Zalman anhöre; die Quali sei nicht die beste.
> Ein Mikro das bei mir auf dem Tisch rumsteht ist daher eher ungelegen.
> Ich hab jetzt die Rücksendung beantragt; hat jemand weitere vorschläge?
> Ists ratsam das ModMic 4 zu kaufen, wenn ich ne onboard soundkarte hab?



Kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz nachvollziehen.

Du musst das Mikro natürlich auch richtig konfigurieren und gut platzieren.

Ich betreibe es im -10db Modus, es steht auf dem Tisch etwa 30cm vom Mund entfernt.
Der Pegel unter Windows liegt bei 69% und im TS dann eben so eingestellt, dass es bei Sprachaktivierung gut funktioniert, aber nicht bei der Tastatur auslöst.

Mit den Einstellungen habe ich eine super Quali, was mir auch andere bestätigen.
Habe mich eben auch mal selbst im TS aufgezeichnet, kein Rauschen und eine klare Stimme.
Das ist für 33€ unschlagbar, da musst du für ein beseres Resultat schon deutlich mehr investieren.

Eventuell solltest du mehr als 5min in die Konfiguration stecken und nicht gleich aufgeben.
Etwas Zeit und Geduld um die richtigen Einstellungen zu finden, muss man nunmal mitbringen.


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (7. März 2017)

*AW: Mikrofon für Teamspeak, CSGO und Aufnahme gesucht.*



Maqama schrieb:


> Kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz nachvollziehen.
> 
> Du musst das Mikro natürlich auch richtig konfigurieren und gut platzieren.
> 
> ...



Problem war, dass ts3 selbst bei 85% Pegel im -10db modus nichts aufgenommen hat, Uni sich nicht sonderlich besser als mein Zalman angehört haben (soll) und omni nunmal meine Umgebungssounds aufgenommen hat. 
Ich hab gefühlt ne stunde dran gesessen, rückgabeschein ist schon ausgedruckt. 
So wie ich das sehe, ist mein problem einfach nur, dass das Teil nicht direkt vor meinem Mund sitzt. Für ein Standmic ist mir hier einfach nicht genug platz - es würde schon arg stören. 



> Ich kann dir wie gesagt noch einmal anbieten, dass du dir das ModMic bei mir im TS einmal selbst anhörst



PM wegen IP pls


----------



## Maqama (7. März 2017)

*AW: Mikrofon für Teamspeak, CSGO und Aufnahme gesucht.*

Der "Omni" Modus hör sich auch nicht so gut an.
Die "Aufnahmeschwelle", ab der aufgenommen wird, hast du im TS3 aber schon mal verstellt?
Selbst wenn ich das Mikro 60cm weit weg Stelle, nimmt der mit den gleichen Einstellungen noch auf.

Da muss noch irgendwo ein Fehler sein, wenn der bei dir im -10db Modus nichts aufnimmt.


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (7. März 2017)

*AW: Mikrofon für Teamspeak, CSGO und Aufnahme gesucht.*



Maqama schrieb:


> Der "Uni" Modus hör sich auch nicht so gut an.
> Die "Aufnahmeschwelle", ab der aufgenommen wird, hast du im TS3 aber schon mal verstellt?
> Selbst wenn ich das Mikro 60cm weit weg Stelle, nimmt der mit den gleichen Einstellungen noch auf.
> 
> Da muss noch irgendwo ein Fehler sein, wenn der bei dir im -10db Modus nichts aufnimmt.



Da Ts3 ja nunmal haupteinsatzgebiet ist, hab ich andauernd mit der Aufnahmeschwelle gespielt. Logischerweise war der Uni-Modus leiser, aber bei 10db kam auch bei 85% nix rüber. 
Das Ding kann genauso gut auch kaputt sein.


----------



## Maqama (7. März 2017)

*AW: Mikrofon für Teamspeak, CSGO und Aufnahme gesucht.*



DeathscytheXXXG schrieb:


> Da Ts3 ja nunmal haupteinsatzgebiet ist, hab ich andauernd mit der Aufnahmeschwelle gespielt. Logischerweise war der Uni-Modus leiser, aber bei 10db kam auch bei 85% nix rüber.
> Das Ding kann genauso gut auch kaputt sein.



Kannst dir ja meine Stimme mal auf dem TS damit anhören und selber entscheiden, ob gut oder schlecht.

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung es liefert eine guten Quali, gerade für 33€ ohne eine Soundkarte zu benötigen.

Entweder wir übersehen bei dir irgendwas oder es ist wirklich nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (7. März 2017)

*AW: Mikrofon für Teamspeak, CSGO und Aufnahme gesucht.*

Ich weiß nicht womit genau, ich habs jetzt gefixt bekommen. Ich werd das Ding behalten, hört sich ganz gut an,


----------



## MarrZ (9. März 2017)

*AW: Mikrofon für Teamspeak, CSGO und Aufnahme gesucht.*

welchen Modus benutzt du jetzt?
stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung mir nen neues Mikrofon zuzulegen, das Meteor, GO Mic und Snowball (an letzter stelle, da teuerste und angeblich eher schlechter als die andern).
Würde Momentan zum GO Mic tendieren, aber wenn der Uni Modus echt so schlecht ist...  da ich eine Mechanische Tastatur habe die halt nicht ganz Leise ist.

Habe auch noch ein Zalmann Mikrofon am Onboard sound..


----------

